

Ask HN: Must Read books for Software Professionals? - hhimanshu

I am in my career where I would like to learn and architect software projects<p>I would also like to write better and cleaner code as I grow old<p>In the same spirit, this year I started with Clean Code and learnt a lot. That actually made a lot of difference in how I write code these days<p>Next, I picked up Refactoring(Martin Fowler) and learnt a lot again. That was so helpful that I go back in the code base of my current project and make confident and better changes.(Disclaimer: My architect for the project thinks that way)<p>I would now like to learn more about how to design and architect projects (doesn&#x27;t matter consumer or enterprise) and would like to gather feedback from the HN community.<p>Please shower your blessings in form of advices<p>I am hearing them all<p>P.S. Technology&#x2F;Languages are not a constraint as far as I understand
======
avenger123
This is not so much a software book per se but Managing Humans by Michael Lopp
is a great read and very worthwhile for anyone working as part of a software
team regardless of whether the person is the manager or the developer.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Must Read Books For Software Professionals ~>
[https://www.google.com/search?q=must+read+books+for+software...](https://www.google.com/search?q=must+read+books+for+software+professionals&oq=must+read+books+for+software+professionals&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i61.6403j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

